# A horse is so much more than a dumb animal



## Divus (Mar 17, 2014)

It is my belief that how an owner/rider comes to treat their horse reflects significantly the role that the human perceives a horse to have in his life.   

The role, which all three horses which had come to share my life, was that of a companion in retirement.     I was never competition  minded when it came to animals since my business life had invoked in me enough competition.   Horses were acquired to be a switch off  activity at week ends.      For me  fast and super athletic Thorobreds  had little appeal.      The breeds which interested me were working cobs, either Welsh or Irish, and fancy Andalucians,  which invariably are something special to ride.     These three breeds are not necessarily tall in stature but they can make capable work horses fit for mixing in with the trappings of  modern day life. 

     My aim had always been to ride the horse out on trails and to treat the animal between my thighs as my trusty steed.         I did not seek from them instant obedience, rather did I look for a positive response to my instructions and for  compliance with my objectives.   I was always seeking an equine companion with which to explore the countryside.


My favourite mount of all time was a horse, which I never owned, named William - a Welsh cob cross Hannoverian.          He brought me back into riding after I had retired.   Sadly I always doubted if he would ever take kindly to being removed from the herd of trekking horses into which he had been born.  For this reason I never tried to buy him despite the fact that he made for me  a superb mount.   Over a  a couple of years we had got to know each other well.    Disappointingly he was not an affectionate horse but he was always  a capable riding horse.      He did not seek a relationship with any human, rather he preferred the membership of his fellow trekkers.

Joe, a fuzzy haired heavy cob of indeterminate breeding, was altogether  a different horse .   Deep down in him lay a cussed wayward streak which resisted all attempts by man to tame his  lawless ways.           At first we got on well but later as I tried to master his cussedness, so his resistance to me increased until finally one day he whirled and bolted down a steep tarmacced lane.    In doing so, he made himself lame by tearing a check ligament.   At the same time he discarded me and  I nearly broke my back  when I came off and hit the tarmac at speed.   He had to go back to his mum - the woman who had known him since a colt.   He had a need  to heal his  lameness.    Whereas I needed the time to allow me  to heal my much bruised lower back.            


DiDi was destined to bring my riding career to an end.   She was a sensitive Irish Cob who had been schooled for the modern “on the bit” and “in a rounded outline” style of riding.   As an alpha mare she was forward going and  sharp.     A light and sensitive touch was mandatory to keep atop of this horse.    She would not suffer fools gladly and within the first few rides by any newcomer upon her, she would test her rider out.        But the young woman in whose livery yard  DiDi was kept, quickly discovered that my mare had a flair for modern dressage.   Literally by accident I had become an owner of a ‘diva’ rather than a mere riding horse.     It would have been counter productive for me to introduce her to the trials of the modern humanised world.       It took four falls within a short span of time  for me off her back to learn that retired old men don’t bounce well  off hard surfaces.    But my Girlie was fun in other ways.      It was enjoyable to watch her succeed in competition in the hands of a capable dressage rider.    DiDi learned the techniques so easily.


Once I had stopped riding her, my relationship with DiDi started to change.     I was now her owner and my role was to  direct my protégée in competition.     As the tension was removed from our relationship, so we began to understand each other better.     I would stroke her, I would groom her, I would whisper in her ear, I would cuddle her neck.       I would lunge her and work her in hand  from the ground.      Man and mare enjoyed each other’s company, merely for the sake of spending time together.         It was me who later sensed that DiDi had a health issue which might have been responsible for her occasional skittishness.      Level 4 ulcers are painful for a horse to endure and the virus  EHV5 gives cause for an occasional dry rasping cough. which affects negatively the breathing.     Eventually it was discovered that DiDi suffered from both ailments  and it was only a question of time before  the symptoms made her life too uncomfortable.   I could sense that the stress in her was a sign of her pain.
It was for me to find a cure.   Sadly there was no cure.


That final episode of life with DiDi changed the way I looked at all horses.   Steadily I became a fervent disciple of the rules of  Natural Horsemanship.   The relevance of the teachings of Tom Dorrance and Monty Roberts had come home to me.     The relationship between (wo)man and horse can become a very emotional experience and is based on the fundamental principle that horses are intelligent and that whilst they cannot speak they can communicate - if only the human takes the time to learn the ‘language of the horse.          The inevitable early death of DiDi left its mark on my psyche .  As a result  I lost my precious relationship with my horse.        My earlier accident with Joe had irretrievably damaged my pelvis and lumbar spine.   The euthanasia of DiDi was to leave an indelible mark on my subconscious brain.    


These days I do not care to watch neither horse racing nor show jumping.   However I still have full use of my eyes, my ears, my fingers and my memory.      Any  horse and rider riding by will always attract my attention and the horses grazing in the fields behind my house are a constant source of interest to me.


What I now accept is that a horse will always  communicate with a human if only the human will listen. The human must open his/her eyes and  seek  communication with a four legged creature which is far from deserving the  label of “dumb“.     The rider does not have to try to make the horse obey - most unspoilt horses can be asked gently to comply that is  if only the rider knows how to ask in a language which the horse can understand..


Divus


----------



## Pandora (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful. 

Reading, Divus, I realized there is a horse world I have never discovered, felt, loved and most likely will not now. I feel sad about that. 
Karl is our pressman at work, he has owned many horses. We speak often of them, many stories but never have I had this feeling of loss, of missing out.
 Your piece, your words gave each horse a personality, a reality I knew was there but never felt quite like this. I could have been a much better person
 for knowing and loving a horse.

Thank you, I entirely enjoyed, sometimes a good cry about what might have been is good for a person. This will stay with me as your writing does.


----------



## Divus (Mar 17, 2014)

Pandy.    Sadly many owner/riders never reach a state of compassion and understanding with their horse.    They keep the horse as a mount to compete with - almost regardless of the horse's ability to race or jump.       

The first obstacle for the rider always  to surmount is that the horse comes to the gate of the pasture when the animal sees its owner/rider approaching.     In truth the animal knows it need not be caught and, if it doesn't want to be haltered, then it can simply turn away and gallop to the other side of the field.   A horse has to want to be 'captured'.    And that willingness comes from the owner/rider developing over the months a relationship with a human.

Yet a ride out into the woods on a warm summer's day, mounted on a willing compliant horse, maybe with a dog loose at the heel, can be one of life's great pleasures, to be experienced by the privileged few.     

It brings a smile to my face to record a memory of my own pleasure of such rides.    I can even recall the snigger from the horse and the welcome bark of the dog.

Horses, dogs, cats - they all bring joy to this life if only the human will take the trouble to know them.

Divus.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 20, 2014)

Divus said:


> Pandy.    Sadly many owner/riders never reach a state of compassion and understanding with their horse.    They keep the horse as a mount to compete with - almost regardless of the horse's ability to race or jump.
> 
> The first obstacle for the rider always  to surmount is that the horse comes to the gate of the pasture when the animal sees its owner/rider approaching.     In truth the animal knows it need not be caught and, if it doesn't want to be haltered, then it can simply turn away and gallop to the other side of the field.   A horse has to want to be 'captured'.    And that willingness comes from the owner/rider developing over the months a relationship with a human.
> 
> ...


Animal lovers are special hearts indeed. You describe what I long for, to capture the heart of a horse and give mine in return.
Perhaps my next life, something to look forward to.

Keep the tales coming Sir, they are warming.


----------



## Divus (Mar 21, 2014)

Well Pandy, I have a a number of animal based tales to tell, as and when I get round to putting thoughts to paper.    
There are numerous tales about horses.
There is a blind cat showing me how to cope with life despite the affliction of blindness which she bears.   
There's a lovable little Westie terrier who has just experienced the pain of an operation to rectify a torn cruciate ligament.

So many stories, so little time.

Dv

PS Thanks for the encouragement to write.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 21, 2014)

Divus said:


> Well Pandy, I have a a number of animal based tales to tell, as and when I get round to putting thoughts to paper.
> There are numerous tales about horses.
> There is a blind cat showing me how to cope with life despite the affliction of blindness which she bears.
> There's a lovable little Westie terrier who has just experienced the pain of an operation to rectify a torn cruciate ligament.
> ...


Oh purely selfish I'm the one receiving the encouragement, your tales encourage the very best out of your readers. 

 I hope your Westie is recouping well, I'm so sorry.


I loved me a Scottie, my first dog as a young adult, his name McKay.


here he is as my best 'man' at my wedding :sentimental: it's a very old picture. That is his 'up pretty' pose.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 21, 2014)

I enjoyed this, Divus. As always, you express my own feelings about horses and animals in general. I have had the privilege of sharing my life with so many wonderful animals and each one has left a little piece of themselves in me. I believe they taught me more than I ever taught them. 
I'll always remember the sound of my Monte's greeting each morning when I pulled into the stables. The sight of him at the gate, ears pricked and eager, the way he practically haltered himself when I held it out for him. These are precious to me. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## escorial (Mar 21, 2014)

enjoyed this piece from start to finish..more stuff like this please!!!...pandora luv that pic!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Pandora said:


> Oh purely selfish I'm the one receiving the encouragement, your tales encourage the very best out of your readers.
> 
> I hope your Westie is recouping well, I'm so sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Winston (Mar 25, 2014)

There's always a danger in categorizing, but I've always noticed something special about "horse people".
Those that share their soul with our equestrian friends are somehow changed.  To me, they seem more gentile.  Strong, yet flexible.  Quiet, with the power below.
There are different types of intelligence, "horse people" seem keen to this fact.  
Thanks Divus.


----------



## Divus (Mar 27, 2014)

At the end of a satisfying day.

I have always felt that the routine adopted after a fast ride out in the woods is one of the most satisfying rituals of the outing.   The couple would enter into the stable yard and the rider would dismount.   
After a fast hard ride the rider would immediately loosen the girth and remove the bit from the horse's mouth.   The throat latch would be loosened and the rein will be removed over the horse's neck.    The light halter with lead rope attached would be fitted around the horse's head and the horse will be led off to be untacked.     
If it were a cold day and horse were sweaty from exertion then the rider would go off to find a bucket and fill it with warm water.    I'd probably fetch a blanket to ensure the horse's back did not cool down before there had been chance for the rider to wash off the sweat marks and also the foam generated by the sweat.   
The horse's neck will be washed with luke warm water so as to make sure the salt from sweaty exertion had been cleaned off. 
  The tail would be wiped with a sponge, as would the tender parts between the buttocks.      
Each foot will be lifted up in hand and inspected one by one for  damage from treading on sharp stones laying out on the trail.   
The hooves would be inspected and picked out so as to ensure the V of the frog was clear and smooth.    
Once the horse was seen to be cool, a bucket of fresh cool drinking water would be offered to quench the thirst of the animal.    
The horse's body would be wiped over with a towel and gradually allowed to dry off.     
The saddle would be carried over to the rack in the tack room.
Then, according to the season, one of the horse's blankets of adequate weight and thickness would once be laid over the back.  (My trusty steed had eight of his own horse blankets each for use according to season).

Of course there would be in my pocket a tidbit to spoil him for being such a good boy, after all he had earned a small reward for carrying his master safely along the woodland paths.

Then, his washing down completed, I would lead him over to his stable.   On the way over from the untacking area we would have a short gossip about the events of the day.
  In the stable his bucket of dinner would be waiting underneath the bale of sweet fresh hay.    Once he was safely back in his clean dry warm stable he would be free to enjoy his dinner in privacy.    He'd snuffle for the horse nuts and the dark liquid sugar beet.     Maybe I'd have remembered to bring a couple of chopped sweet apples or perhaps, as a special treat, a juicy pear or two.
Once he'd found ignore me and turn away to feed but I should remember that he was hungry after the exertions of the day when carrying me that day from pillar to post.

As I turned away and went to tidy up, I'd utter a little "Good Night", and confirm that "I'll see you in the morning".
Owning a horse is a lot more than just riding the creature - magnificent that he might be. 
Divus


----------



## Pandora (Mar 27, 2014)

Divus such care you take not only with your animal but your words. I was excited to see you returned to share more stories. This reads like pure love to me,
for one who will never know this love, it is a precious read. The little tidbit in your hand , the appetizer treat after ride, before dinner, what would that be?
 I might imagine one day to have one in my pocket, a day dream, to feed an unexpected friend I could meet. 

Thank you again for sharing your horse world with us, I'm loving it!


----------



## Divus (Mar 28, 2014)

Pandy - the treat most likely will be an apple or pear.    The giving after the arrival back at the stable becomes a routine which the horse will come to expect.

What I try to impress on riders and horse owners is that the human's relationship with the horse becomes an emotion almost as strong as that between humans and on the level of that between human and dog.        The horse should eventually come to recognise a responsibility to protect its human.   It should not tread on its rider's foot. It should not strike, nor bite nor barge.       Control of what is a large heavy animal, weighing 3/4s of a ton, should come through the voice and pressure exerted by the hand.

There should be no room for physical punishment of the horse for 'disobedience'.        In a real fight between horse and man, the horse might win.      Sadly too many young horses have been ruined by over harsh treatment.    Such horses need re schooling in a gentle but firm manner,     Many of these spoilt animals are irreconcilable with man.

DV


----------



## Pandora (Mar 28, 2014)

I was thinking before while reading,  that horse and human was much like dog and human, even the best of human to human.

I call my dog Lucy my horse, she is 87 pounds of palomino like color. She prances, bows, gallops and nods.
 She will be my closest to a horse I am sure, she is clumsily gentle.

It is a wonderful gift we were given, our animals to love.


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 15, 2014)

Watching the TV show Mantracker, i definitely learned that horses  are smart, alert and aware. More than i ever thought for sure. I love all animals but have much more respect for horses and their minds now.


----------



## Divus (Jun 16, 2014)

MR - yes horses are cute cookies alright.    After all we don't understand a word they say whereas they understand every word they say to us.
Dv


----------



## escorial (Jun 16, 2014)

Horses are beautiful..back in 1989 i worked at West Isley stables for Major Dick Hern and had the pleasure of watching some of the finest horses in the world on the gallops and it was amazing.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2014)

I wish one loved me, maybe next lifetime.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 17, 2014)

I liked this story very much.
I communicate with some birds and some dogs. I rarely have contact with horses. I got on well with some. I live in suburbia.
Well written.


----------

